
Massive octopus nursery found in deep sea - okket
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/10/deep-sea-octopus-nursery-discovered-animals-news/
======
ioseph
Original source: [https://nautiluslive.org/video/2018/10/24/massive-
aggregatio...](https://nautiluslive.org/video/2018/10/24/massive-aggregations-
octopus-brooding-near-shimmering-seeps)

Seriously great project, the live feed can make for interesting viewing

------
Rifu
Every time I see deep sea creatures being filmed with bright white light I
always wonder if that leaves them permanently blind.

~~~
kulahan
Many times, they will use a wavelength that doesn't bother the animals.

------
pandeiro
Paging Ringo Starr...

~~~
zellyn
Paging Raffi :-)

------
wiredfool
Worlds largest, aka the second one found

~~~
dang
Ok, we've replaced the title with the HTML doc title.

------
wHTL
This may sound cynical. But, I sigh each time I hear of such natural
discoveries. This basically means humans will begin interfering in the name of
research.

~~~
fatjokes
That's optimistic. We'll probably try to eat them.

~~~
twic
These are not an edible species of octopus, they live at a depth of over 3000
metres, five times deeper than any trawler can reach, and they're small -
species in that genus are typically ~10 cm across, so all 1000 of them would
make about a tonne, worth <$10k if they somehow became edible. I don't think
they're in much danger of being eaten by humans.

~~~
mikhailfranco
So a massive nursery of octopus, not a nursery of massive octopus.

P.S. I feel the plural of _octopus_ should be neither _octopi_ nor _octopuses_
, but either: _octopus_ \- same as singular, you know, like 'sheep';
_octopussies_ \- for fun, because they're not as cute as cats.

~~~
grkvlt
Isn't the plural _octopodes_?

------
Psrajan
I'd like to be under the sea In an octopus' garden in the shade He'd let us
in, knows where we've been In his octopus' garden in the shade

~~~
jxramos
That's exactly what I just thought, ha.

~~~
jxramos
Geez, guess there's no Beatles fans here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octopus%27s_Garden](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octopus%27s_Garden)

------
newnewpdro
It shames me to admit this made me hungry, octopus is delicious.

